# Dark Power Pro 550w + 3080???



## nervensaege (18. September 2020)

Ja moin ,

Vor nem Jahr wurde mir gesagt ich soll nur das 550w Dark power pro 11  kaufen  , mehr bräuchte ich ja nicht...
Jetzt ist es soweit möchte von einer 1080 gaming x auf eine 3080 Gaming X trio wechseln und siehe da mein Netzteil wird nicht reichen . Was ich mir vor einem Jahr schon gedacht habe wird jetzt realität . Oder vertue ich mich ???

habe videos gesehen in denen die 3080 über 400w geht ... wie soll das funktionieren mit meinem 550 w ?

Dark Power Pro 11 550w
Intel 8086k
2x 16 gb G skill 3200er
Noctua nh
Msi MPG z390 Gaming pro carbon.

Gewünschte GPU : MSI 3080rtx Gaming X Trio.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Probiere es aus. Schließe die Karte an beide Rails an und dann schaust du.


----------



## nervensaege (18. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Probiere es aus. Schließe die Karte an beide Rails an und dann schaust du.



Ich muss mir schon sicher sein das es Funktioniert sonst kauf ich  mir keine 700-800 euro Grafikkarte ... Wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht hat es sich erstmal erledigt für eine Weile ... Find ich echt extrem belastend , ich hatte nur eine 1080 gaming x für den Übergang weil ich auf die 3000er reihe warten wollte ...


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Dann musst du mal Leute ansprechen, die eine 3080 haben und sie fragen, ob sie man die Leistungsaufnahme messen können.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (18. September 2020)

Aktuells Video mit Phil schauen








						Crysis Remastered: Performance und Grafik auf RTX 3080 und Ryzen 9 3900X
					

Dreizehn Jahre nach dem ersten Teil wird Crysis aufgefrischt und mit neuen Features wie Raytracing und hochauflösenden Texturen bestückt um dem Sprichwort "but can it run Crysis" auch 2020 wieder alle Ehre zu machen. Doch was ist wirklich neu und hat aktuelle Hardware Probleme mit flüssigen...




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Ich habe noch nie verstanden woher diese überhebliche und aggressive Grundstimmung bei diesem Thema herrührt...Seasonic baut bekanntlich keine allzu schlechten Netzteile (gilt natürlich nicht für alle Serien wie bei jedem Unternehmen)...
Ich verstehe absolut nicht warum ich nicht ein soliden Puffer einplanen sollte damit ich nicht ständig an der Vollausstattung agieren muss um den Beweis zu erbringen "Hah, mein Empfehlung hat doch gerade so gereicht" und alle die 50-100 Watt zu groß dimensioniert haben sind...
Völlig klar - ein gutes Marken-NT mit teils erheblich weniger Leistung als ein billiges mit Fantasiewerten ist immer vorzuziehen - diese Erkenntnis ist aber auch nicht Neu!

Heutzutage gibt es doch so viel Content und Tests, da muss man nicht mutmaßen...



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann musst du mal Leute ansprechen, die eine 3080 haben und sie fragen, ob sie man die Leistungsaufnahme messen können.



RTX3080

Ich werde definitiv aufrüsten - einfach auch um etwaigen Schaden durch Über-, oder Unterspannungsversorgung zu vermeiden und mich in der Ü 750 Watt Klasse umschauen.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Er sagt nur, dass es ein älteres Seasonic ist, das Modell nennt er aber nicht.
Das kann schon ausreichend sein. Ein Netzteil wird im Alter nicht besser und wenn es schon einen Schaden hat, den man sonst nicht merkt, kann es eben abschalten.
Er hätte ein aktuelles Seasonic mit 750 Watt als Vergleich nehmen sollen. Das wäre sinnvoller gewesen.


----------



## nervensaege (18. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann musst du mal Leute ansprechen, die eine 3080 haben und sie fragen, ob sie man die Leistungsaufnahme messen können.


 

das video meinte ich ...
was meint ihr nun werd ich das vergessen können mit meinem NT ? Oder wird das noch hinhauen ??


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

nervensaege schrieb:


> das video meinte ich ...
> was meint ihr nun werd ich das vergessen können mit meinem NT ? Oder wird das noch hinhauen ??



Probiere es aus. Wenns nicht reichen sollte, wird das Netzteil abschalten.
Dann kaufst du dir das Straight Power E11 850 Watt in Platin.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (18. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Probiere es aus. Wenns nicht reichen sollte, wird das Netzteil abschalten.
> Dann kaufst du dir das Straight Power E11 850 Watt in Platin.



Aber bitte nur - und ich betone - nur eines von BeQuiet und kein anderen minderwertigen "Schinken"...Egal was objektive Tests sagen...
Die Forumsempfehlung der anerkannten NT Experten sind in jedem Fall vorzuziehen...
Erkennt man an der treffenden Empfehlung das 550 Watt immer und in allen Szenarien ausreichen werden...

Eines sei noch abschließend gesagt - ich möchte das Wort nicht nutzen, aber sagen wir mal: "Menschen die eine bestimmte Markenaffinität aufweisen" erzeugen genau das Gegenteil - nämlich die Ablehnung und Unsympathie für propagierte Marken (letzteres völlig unobjektiv)…Ähnlich wie der mühselige Kampf AMD/NVIDIA/INTEL, etc...einfach albern...

By the way - das BQ E11 850 Watt Platin wird vermutlich auch meine Wahl werden (so viel gibt´s da tatsächlich auch nicht mit guten Specs)…Das Prime von Seasonic ist ne ganze Ecke teurer...Aber der Ton macht eben einfach die Musik (sagte derjenige der auf Angriffsmodus geht - lol )


----------



## TomatenKenny (18. September 2020)

Teste einfach. hab das gleiche Nt und werd mir auch irgendwann ne 3080Ti/Super kaufen und wer mit FpsCap/Vsync spielt, sollte da keine Probs bekommen. Ich werde noch Uv betreiben und gut is.


----------



## Bandicoot (18. September 2020)

Also 550W mit einen 8700k OC und 3080, das wird knapp erst recht wenn sie 3x 8 pin hat.
Im Crysis Remaster video von Phil hat sein 750W Netzteil nicht gereicht für die MSI trio.

Ganz ehrlich man gibt 800€ für eine Graka aus aber 150€ fürs NT ist zu teuer.
Das ist ja wie 100€ Reifen für den Lambo kaufen. Spart nicht immer an den wichtigsten Baugruppen.
Wenn der PC abschaltet komm wieder tausende Beiträge mit, Mein PC geht aus mit neuer 3080, weils das NT nicht schafft!


----------



## TomatenKenny (18. September 2020)

Ups doppelpost


----------



## nervensaege (18. September 2020)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> Teste einfach. hab das gleiche Nt und werd mir auch irgendwann ne 3080Ti/Super kaufen und wer mit FpsCap/Vsync spielt, sollte da keine Probs bekommen. Ich werde noch Uv betreiben und gut is.



Du hast anscheinend nicht kapiert was mein Problem ist , 
Ich habe mein System vor einem Jahr hier zusammen stellen lassen und mich zu dem 550w überzeugen lassen , es kommen immer coole antworten das mann dies und das nicht benötigen würde es zuviel wäre teilweise geisteskrank . Jetzt möchte ich mir meine neue Graka holen die die 1080 die gebraucht als übergangskarte gekauft wurde ersetzen soll und mein TOP NT was aufjedenfall mehr als genug reserven haben soll reicht nicht mehr und ich sollte kein problem haben erneut ein 150 € NT zu kaufen . Na dann


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Tja, niemand hätte ahnen können, dass Nvidia mal eben die TDP von 250 auf 330 erhöht.


----------



## TomatenKenny (18. September 2020)

Ach, und was für Antworten erwartest du jetzt hier oder soll das einfach en Heulthread sein?!


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Kauf dir eine 3080 Founders  und die läuft mit dem P11.


----------



## Pu244 (19. September 2020)

nervensaege schrieb:


> was meint ihr nun werd ich das vergessen können mit meinem NT ? Oder wird das noch hinhauen ??



Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Rein von der Leistung sollte es reichen. Deine CPU braucht, incl. Rest, im schlimmsten Fall ca 200W, dein Netzteil hat 550W. Macht also eine Reserve von 350W, auch wenn das arg auf Kante gestrickt ist. Von daher sollte sogar eine RTX 3090FE drin sein. Verwende den OC Key, damit werden alle Schienen zusammengeschaltet und das Netzteil sollte nicht mehr so scharf auf Lastspitzen ansprechen.

Falls es, wider erwarten, doch Probleme gibt, bleiben noch drei Möglichkeiten.
1: du undervoltest die Karte, durch eine Spannungssenkung braucht sie weniger, bei gleicher Leistung.
2: du senkst die TDP de Karte, dadurch ist sie ein kleines bisschen langsamer.
3: du begrenzt deine CPU auf eine geringere TDP, wodurch die dann etwas langsamer ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, niemand hätte ahnen können, dass Nvidia mal eben die TDP von 250 auf 330 erhöht.



Ich habe das die ganze Zeit gepredigt: so wie Nvidia Konkurrenz hat, explodiert auch da der Verbrauch. Mir wurde dann immer entgegen gehalten, dass Hardware immer effizienter wird und damit weniger Strom braucht. Eine Überraschung war es nicht, da AMD schon drei heftige Karten (Fury X 383W, Vega LQ 375W und Radeon VII 300W) rausgebracht hat.

Einerseits schön, wenn man recht hat, anderseits blöd, wenn man vermutlich sein treues Netzteil ausmustern muß.



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich man gibt 800€ für eine Graka aus aber 150€ fürs NT ist zu teuer.



Ist halt eben sehr blöd, wenn man sich vor kurzem ein gutes 130€ Netzteil gekauft hat und es nun an zusätzlichen 20€ mangeln könnte.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

nervensaege schrieb:


> Ja moin ,
> 
> Vor nem Jahr wurde mir gesagt ich soll nur das 550w Dark power pro 11  kaufen  , mehr bräuchte ich ja nicht...
> Jetzt ist es soweit möchte von einer 1080 gaming x auf eine 3080 Gaming X trio wechseln und siehe da mein Netzteil wird nicht reichen .


Eigentlich sind in den letzten Jahren (auch die HighEnd Modelle speziell bei Nvidia) immer effizienter geworden.
Aber jetzt wird scheinbar wieder mit der Brechstange gearbeitet.
Das konnte wohl niemand vorhersehen.

Du kannst dich natürlich an anderen Usern orientieren mit selber Karte und da erkundigen was die bei denen in der Praxis verbrauchen. Aber ich befürchte auch dass das NT nicht für dein gesamtes System ausreicht. Bzw sehr knapp wird.

Und ne andere Frage: muß es denn eine RTX 3080 sein?
Welche Games zockst du denn? In welcher Auflösung?
Vielleicht tut es ja auch eine RTX 2080 Ti. Die verbraucht ne Ecke weniger.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Einerseits schön, wenn man recht hat, anderseits blöd, wenn man vermutlich sein treues Netzteil ausmustern muß.



Ja, für die neuen Karten wird es jetzt eng für dein Netzteil.
Aber ausprobieren würde ich immer.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2020)

Habe schon mal mein DP11 mit 550 Watt auf 650 Watt gebracht und hierzu musste ich schon Grafikkarte und auch Prozessor stark übertakten um überhaupt auf solch eine Leistungsaufnahme zu bringen. Das Netzteil ist dabei nicht ausgegangen und hat es gut mit gemacht, da das 550 Watt Modell normalerweise ein abgespeckter 650 Watt Netzteil ist.

Mit meinem 9900k und meiner 2080 Super komme ich im Schnitt auf 320-380 Watt.
Maximal habe ich in Games bis zu 420 Watt erreicht. Ich spreche hier aber von der gesamten Leistungsaufnahme meines kompletten Rechners, da ich dazu ein Messgerät direkt an der Steckdose dran hatte. Hierzu gehört meine Wasserkühlung und auch sonst noch was damit mit versorgt wird dazu.

Kaufst du dir eine neue Grafikkarte wird dein Rechner starten und auch Spiele laufen lassen können.
Und sollte doch dein Netzteil zu schwach sein wird nur dein Rechner mit einer Leistungsspitze aus gehen. Du kannst auch mit 10-15 Euro solch ein Messgerät für die Steckdose kaufen und schauen was der kompletter Rechner so zieht.

Meine Grafikkarte hat auch ein max. TDP von 313 Watt wenn ich hierzu das PL hoch setze. In der Regel liegt aber die Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte um die 220-250 Watt und wenn ich etwas übertakte bis auf 270 Watt. Da sich meist die Grafikkarte im GPU-Limit befindet liegt die Leistungsaufnahme des Prozessors um die 50-70 Watt. Im CPU-Limit können es bis auf 120 Watt sein.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2020)

Sorry, dieser Beitrag ist etwas wichtig, weshalb ich nicht einfach editieren wollte.

Habe mir heute mal zwei Videos zur neuen 3080 Grafikkarte angeschaut und was da an Leistung oder besser gesagt an Spitzen entstehen können hätte ich mir selbst nie vorstellen können.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IicO6d4JHvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In diesem Video wird auch die Leistungsaufnahme in Games mehrerer Grafikkarte mit der 3080 verglichen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QNR9EtMFaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mit einem 550 Watt Netzteil scheint es hier doch sehr eng zu werden.


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. September 2020)

nervensaege schrieb:


> Ja moin ,
> 
> Vor nem Jahr wurde mir gesagt ich soll nur das 550w Dark power pro 11  kaufen  , mehr bräuchte ich ja nicht...


Vielleicht hilft es, den OC Schalter zu drücken und es zu einem Single Rail Netzteil zu  machen. Damit sollte man die bescheidenen 25A Schienen auf 12V ausgeheln können und kommt, wenn ich mich an Tests richtig erinnere, auf 70A Abschaltstrom. Das sollte für kurzfristige Spannungsspitzen reichen.

Und notfalls reduziert man Spannung und Powerlimit der Grafikkarte. Für die letzten 5% Leistung würde ich kein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## LooterMcGavin (21. September 2020)

Also 600Watt scheinen zu reichen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bdohv96uGLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lordac (21. September 2020)

Servus,

natürlich ist es blöd wenn das im letzten Jahr gekaufte Netzteil zu wenig Leistung hat, wie aber schon geschrieben wurde, können auch wir leider nicht in die Zukunft schauen.

Ich finde die Frage von "RyzA" ganz gut, welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor, und würde dir im Allgemeinen nicht eine RTX3070 reichen?

Wenn die Leistungsangabe von Nvidia bestätigt wird, ist die etwas schneller als eine aktuelle RTX2080Ti.

Gruß, Lordac


----------

